# Oracle Touch factory error?



## Stokvis (May 17, 2021)

Hi there. We have had an Oracle Touch for a week now. If we make several espressos in a row, we see a consistent behavior that each subsequent espresso is more in volume/weight than the previous one, while the settings are not adjusted and the amount of ground coffee is also the same. There is about 10 minutes between espressos each time. Example: 1st double espresso 22 grams of ground coffee resulting in 44 grams of brewed coffee (perfect), 2nd double espresso 21 grams of coffee in, 57.5 grams of brewed coffee out and 3rd double espresso 21 grams of coffee in and 64.5 grams of brewed coffee out. The espresso will become waterier each time. Any ideas? Thans in advance!


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Might happen because the grinder hasn't settled down to the beans you are using. It's too much for grinder variation due to play but when you set coarser always go too coarse and then to the setting you want to try.

You don't mention variations in shot time - might be of interest. Some machines may be set to use volume. In some cases that may not work that well.


----------

